# My horse bites at his cinch mid-ride. HELP!



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've heard of cinch issues being associated with ulcer issues. Also saddle fit can change based on condition.. If he's lost muscling on his back it may not fit like it used to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you squeezing with your legs on the cinch area and don't know you're doing it? You could be preparing for a buck by gripping on and don't realize it - some horse will respond negatively to being squeezed/gripped. Just a thought


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried different cinches? To me, it seems that the neoprene ones pull on the hair more. 

We bought two saddle pads with the neoprene underside. The two horses we put them on bucked but didn't with regular pads. We had to put a felt pad under them and they were fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would be willing to bet in ulcers, but wouldn't rule out saddle fit or cinch material.
Why ulcers: stomach acid is liquid. Most ulcers sit at the upper part of the stomach. Horse starts moving, stomach liquids start sloshing around, coming in contact with the ulcers, which hurts. Most movement is at the canter. Or the horse already associates the stomach pain with going into canter. 
I'd have him checked for ulcers and I'd also make sure he'd never be without something to nibble on, to keep the acids at bay.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm going to go with the obvious.. Is his cinch too tight? If his cinch is fine than I am also going to bet on ulcers.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Sheath cleaned lately?

Or cinch too long?

Or you have skin pinched, rings are hurting or could have peritonitis which can take a while to develop too.

Video would help of how you saddle him.

He could also have cracked ribs that are paining him more and more.

Your mechanics could be at fault too.


----------



## HollyL (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses. I will be calling a chiropractor and see if that helps. I have tried different cinches, and when I rode him yesterday it wasn't too tight. I thought that we would be good and for the first 15 minutes he didn't have a problem, then he started biting at it again! I have never seen a horse do this before... To me it seems like he bites right in the front of the cinch just above his elbow. 

I'll also try different tack/saddles to see if that helps and will also change out the saddle pad. I ride western and will pay close attention to my riding. 

Like I said, I am open to any suggestions, or if you've had a horse that has done this before would love to hear how this was resolved. 

Thanks!


----------



## HollyL (Jul 21, 2013)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I've heard of cinch issues being associated with ulcer issues. Also saddle fit can change based on condition.. If he's lost muscling on his back it may not fit like it used to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I didn't even think about the muscle loss and the saddle not fitting properly anymore. I will try to see if a different saddle works! Also will look into the ulcers as a possible problem.


----------



## HollyL (Jul 21, 2013)

rideverystride said:


> I'm going to go with the obvious.. Is his cinch too tight? If his cinch is fine than I am also going to bet on ulcers.


I'll look into the ulcers, as the cinch wasn't too tight at all.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Could have deep seated abscess in muscle tissue too.

Or something wrong with the saddle internally.

Or you have saddle too far forwards.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Palomine said:


> Could have deep seated abscess in muscle tissue too.
> 
> Or something wrong with the saddle internally.
> 
> Or you have saddle too far forwards.


Doesn't have to be a muscle abcess... could even just be muscle soreness. 

If his pectoral muscles are sore it could be because he has hurt himself playing in the paddock, he could have slipped over, it could be caused by an increased work load, or poorly fitting equipment in the past.  

My gelding is a nightmare when his pecs are sore. He bucks, bites and is generally a grumpy little sod. His is caused by problems in his sacro-illiac area and the referred pain patterns stemming from that. It is quite easily managed with body work as needed. 

If not, than I agree it could be ulcers.

Hopefully you find a cause soon and can start working with your horse to get him comfortable. Let us know how you go


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe the horse is trying to tell you to get off, that something is hurting when weight is added to the saddle. Over a period of 23 years my good trail horse used 3 saddles that were different in how they fit.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sounds like ulcers. if it was saddle he would be hollowing out his back, or dropping his head straight down. No this is a gut issue. Time for a vet ,


----------



## HollyL (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for your info. Just another quick question, do you think it's ulcers still if he has no problem on the lunge line? I will have him walk, trot and canter while lunging and he has never bitten at his sides, occasional buck when he goes from trot to canter... But this has been without the saddle on. I'm hoping it's not ulcers  He bites mostly at his right side, but occasionally will bite his left side while being ridden. 

This weekend I'll work with him more and see if I can figure anything else out. I'm also going to take him to a chiropractor to see if maybe something might be out causing him pain? 

Just hoping it's not ulcer related and maybe just the saddle fit?

Thanks again!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully it's the saddle fit- it's not uncommon to need a differently fitting saddle throughout various stages of your horses' life. Also don't fall for the illusion that changing your pad can correct for an ill-fitting saddle. Please keep us updated on this and good luck!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If you tell us about his living situation, stalled, pastured, how and what is he being fed, does he have his herd or are there constant changes? There could be several " red lights" pointing towards ulcers, including stress. 
I'd still check saddle fit, he might not like that particular type of pad or cinch. So for now it would be more or less eliminating possible causes, one after the other, to find THE one.


----------



## HollyL (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, just a quick update. I had a vet/chiropractor come out and check out my horse on saturday. She said that his ribs were out, also that he was probably missing selenium in his diet. She also pushed on ulcer pressure points on him and he did react to that as well  So she's figuring it's a combination of all of these things put together that's giving him the problems. He is a rather sensitive guy. 

She also checked the saddle fit and didn't think that that alone would be causing the problem. Didn't fit "perfectly" but not too bad.

He has a pretty good living situation, He's on about an acre of wooded pasture area. But there are other horses that move around as he lives at my parents boarding stable so there is constant change of horses, or he will get shuffled around if need be. His diet is only local grass hay. So we will be adding selenium supplements and the vet recommended for me to give him peppermint tea morning and evening to see if that helps a little with his stomach problems. 

We will try the less invasive things first, then go from there. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Crossing my fingers that all this will help him!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

At least now you have something to " work" with.
As for deficient in selenium, I'd ask the local extension office about selenium status in your area and if supplementation is advised. Se can be overdosed easily. 
Also make sure he's got hay available all the time. One of THE most important things with ulcers. You don't want that stomach acid eat on the stomach lining.


----------

